# What would you do with this:



## EMD360 (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like a find to me. The wood is so nicked up though so painting makes sense. Bring out the detail in the front and arms with a contrasting color. Use a glaze over the paint to make it "antiqued". Are the bottom cushion and back cushions separate from the chair? If so, I might be temped to keep the green velveteen bottom and cover the cushions with a contrasting material--something bold like this.







You could make the piping from the old cushion material.


----------



## Rkn (Jun 21, 2012)

love that fabric!!! Wonder what it would look like if i painted the wood a mustard yellow and antiqued it??  thanks for the ideas!


----------



## EMD360 (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah, I like that idea if it will fit in with your other colors. Don't forget to post your finished product!


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE that chair. 

If you toss it, I am coming to get it......lol

I would defintely paint it. Don't forget to prime before painting. Sand first. 

I have given so many chairs in my home a new look. 
The bones of that chair are old world, so to contrast, if you like, I would give it a funky fabric, and what an impact it will make. Show stopper for sure.


----------



## Rkn (Jun 21, 2012)

I got the chairs today! Finally! I got both of them and they are way too amazing, much better in person than in that photo!! They are actually almost round! I'm going to look at fabrics this afternoon, I've already started sanding, the previous owner practically BEGGED me not to, but I have to... I can't wait for my husband to come home and see them! And for him to help me decide where the second one is going lol! $40 well spent thus far.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I would love to see the final reveal. Post some pics.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I wouldn't paint them until you stripped them to see what you have. If you can, they will be much nicer stained and varnished again.


----------

